# Drinks with curries



## tp_uk (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm inviting friends around for 
a meal. I know they like curries 
so I am making a chicken curry 
for them.

Is wine unsuitable for a curry 
or can anybody recommend the 
best drink to accompany a 
curry?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I always think a curry overpowers the taste of wines. If you are in the UK, why not buy Cobra beer?


----------



## tp_uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes thanks Ishbel

I prefer a cold lager with a curry myself.


----------



## buddingcook (Jun 29, 2009)

Beer without a doubt. If you can get Kingfisher beer it would be even better. I think that's the best beer to drink with curries!


----------



## amm7997 (Jul 10, 2009)

If you're doing a Chicken Korma (with a onion, yogurt, cream sauce) I could really recommend a white wine. I served a white Muscat from Austria with a Chicken Korma, and it balanced the creamy sauce fantastically with it's fragrant aroma and slightly tangy, delicate, but fruity taste.


----------



## amm7997 (Jul 10, 2009)

From Julie Sahni's "classic indian cooking"

"Indian food is highly fragrant with aromatic spices and herbs. The wine that goes with it, therefore, must be strong enough to stand up to it and not get lost in the strong seasonings. So do not waste money on expensive wines with fine subtle bouquets: not only will they taste bland and flavorless against the food, you will not be doing justice to the fine wine. The wines best suited for Indian food are the moderately priced and inexpensive wines."

she also says white and rose wines for tandoori food, and dishes that have cream yogurt and nut sauces

Hearty reds like chianti or a california or french burgundy for dishes in onion or tomato gravy.

I have followed this advice, and have found that my simple wines from austria have been great....


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I only wish I liked Austrian wines!

In the UK (where 'Indian' foods are our second cuisine) - most people drink Indian beers with curries. I was taught by Indian friends that it's best NOT to drink with curries - but to drink AFTER eating!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Lassi. Savoury is the ultimate drink to serve with a hot curry. Blitzzed yogurt with salt water and cumin. It cools you down better than anything else


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

What about a good alcoholic cider? Lots of strength, fizz, sweetness to counteract the spice. Haven't tried it, but it could be an alternative to beer.


----------



## jennyhicks (Feb 4, 2008)

Beer is always the most obvious accompaniment but I think everyone should try a reisling one time or an off dry rose. Both complement a curry really well and help bring out the flavour of the curry in fact.


----------



## jkgourmet (Oct 17, 2009)

Actually, if it's a hot spicy curry, I think a voigner or a slightly sweet German wine goes very well with it. I agree, beer is the standard choice, but I'm not a beer drinker. 

and these whites are what is recommended for Thai curries, so why not use them with Indian curry?


----------



## mohyy101 (Dec 19, 2009)

thats good


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I would have to say the same on a few here.....Beer , lassi , Riesling or a sparkling wine, or a Gewurtzraminer or a dry rose.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I read somewhere that India Pale Ale was a British favorite in India (hence the name). It stands up to long warm storage and to spicy foods, so I read. 

I haven't tried IPA with curry, myself. I drink water, if anything.


----------



## shelta (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't drink much beer except with curry as they do compliment each other well IMO. After many many curries, have settled on Taj Majal beer as the optimal choic Try it out once, it should be available where you are.e.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

I think Prosecco would pair nicely.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

I second Gewurtzraminer


----------



## indianfoodandy (Jan 31, 2010)

Absolutely.

Don't drink water - alcoholic drinks aren't much good either - save that till afterwards. With the meal drink tea (flavoured with cardamom is good) or lassi

Andy


----------



## an_apple_a_day (Feb 7, 2010)

Beer goes best with curry


----------



## gnnairda (Aug 7, 2009)

I like a really a strong beer after eating curry, something like molson. Though I dont regullary drink so I dont know if that qualifies as strong :beer:


----------

